# Sublimate koozie polyurethane



## Nbhgray (May 24, 2015)

Can you dye sublimate on polyurethane koozie or do the have to be scuba or neoprene?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I tried pressing polyurethane once and found out it is the only stuff known to man that welds itself to teflon.


----------

